# This Is The Most Interesting Thing Any Indian As Ever Read! )



## drkhalsa (Jan 21, 2005)

At the very beginning of his book, *THE NEHRU DYNASTY*, astrologer K. N. Rao mentions the names of Jawahar Lal's father and grandfather. Jawahar Lal's father was believed to be *Moti Lal *and Moti Lal's father was one *Gangadhar Nehru*. And we all know that Jawahar Lal's only
daughter was *Indira Priyadarshini Nehru*; *Kamala Nehru* was her mother, who died in Switzerland of tuberculosis. She was totally against Indira's proposed marriage with *Feroze*. Why? No one tells us that.


Now, who is this Feroze? Many tell us that he was the son of the family grocer. The grocer supplied wines, etc. to Anand Bhavan, previously known as *Ishrat Manzil*. 



Ishrat Manzil once belonged to a Moslem lawyer named *Mobarak Ali*. Moti Lal was earlier an employee of Mobarak Ali. 

What was the family grocer's name? One frequently hears that Rajiv Gandhi's grandfather was Pandit Nehru. But then we all know that everyone has two grandfathers, the paternal and the maternal grandfathers. In fact, the paternal grandfather is deemed to be the more important grandfather in most societies. Why is it then nowhere we find Rajiv Gandhi's paternal grandfather's name? It appears that the reason is simply this. *Rajiv Gandhi's paternal grandfather* was a Moslem gentleman from the Junagadh area of Gujarat.
This Moslem grocer by the name of *Nawab Khan* had married a Parsi woman after converting her to Islam. This is the source where from the myth of Rajiv being a Parsi was derived. Rajiv's father Feroze was Feroze Khan before he married Indira, against Kamala Nehru's wishes. Feroze's mother's family name was *Ghandy*, often associated with Parsis and this
was changed to Gandhi, sometime before his wedding with Indira, by an affidavit.
The fact of the matter is that (and this fact can be found in many writings) Indira was very lonely. Chased out of the Shantiniketan University by Gurudev Rabindranath himself for misdemeanor, the lonely girl was all by herself, while father Jawahar was busy with politics, pretty women and illicit sex; the mother was in hospital. Feroze Khan, the grocer's son
was then in England and he was quite sympathetic to Indira and soon enough she changed her religion, became a Moslem woman and married Feroze Khan in a London mosque.


Nehru was not happy; Kamala was dead already or dying. The news of this marriage eventually reached *Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi*. Gandhi urgently called Nehru and practically ordered him to ask the youngman to change his name from Khan to Gandhi. It had nothing to do with change of religion, from Islam to Hinduism for instance. It was just a case of a change of name by an affidavit. And so *Feroze Khan* became *Feroze Gandhi*. The surprising thing is that the apostle of truth, the old man soon to be declared India's Mahatma and the 'father of the nation' didn't mention this game of his in the famous book, 'My Experiments with Truth'. Why? When they returned to India, a mock 'Vedic marriage' was instituted for
public consumption. 



On this subject, writes *M.O. Mathai* (a longtime Private Secretary of Nehru) in his renowned (but now suppressed by the GOI) Reminiscences of the Nehru Age on page 94, second paragraph: “For some inexplicable reason, Nehru allowed the marriage to be performed according to Vedic rites in 1942. An inter-religious and inter-caste marriage under Vedic rites at that time was not valid in law. To be legal, it had to be a civil marriage. "It's a known fact that after Rajiv’s birth Indira and Feroze lived separately, but they were not divorced.  Feroze used to harass Nehru frequently for money and also interfere in Nehru's political activities. Nehru got fed up and left instructions not to allow him into the Prime Minister's residence Trimurthi Bhavan.Mathai writes that the death of Feroze came as a relief to Nehru and Indira. The death of Feroze in 1960 before he could consolidate his own political forces is itself a mystery. Feroze had even planned to remarry. 



Those who try to keep tabs on our leaders in spite of all the suppressions and deliberate misinformation are aware of the fact that the second son of Indira (or Mrs. Feroze Khan) known as *Sanjay Gandhi *was not the son of Feroze. He was the *son of another Moslem gentleman*, *Mohammad Yunus*. Here, in passing, we might mention that the second son was originally named  Sanjiv. It rhymed with Rajiv, the elder brother's name. It was changed to Sanjay when he was arrested by the British police in England and his passport impounded, for having stolen a car. Krishna Menon was then India's High Commissioner in London. He offered to issue another passport to the felon who hanged his name to Sanjay. Incidentally, Sanjay's marriage with the Sikh girl *Menaka* (now they call her *Maneka* for Indira Gandhi found the name of Lord Indra's court dancer rather offensive!) took place quite surprisingly in Mohammad Yunus' house in New Delhi. And the marriage with Menaka who was a model (She had modeled for Bombay Dyeing wearing just a towel) was not so ordinary either. Sanjay was notorious in getting unwed young women pregnant. 

Menaka too was rendered pregnant by Sanjay. It was then that her father, Colonel Anand, threatened Sanjay with dire consequences if he did not marry her daughter. And that did the trick. Sanjay married Menaka. It was widely reported in Delhi at the time that Mohammad Yunus was unhappy at the marriage of Sanjay with Menaka; apparently he had wanted to get him married with a Muslim girl of his choice. 



It was Mohammad Yunus who cried the most when Sanjay died in the plane accident. In Yunus' book, 'Persons, Passions & Politics' one discovers that baby Sanjay had been circumcised following Islamic custom, although the reason stated was phimosis. It was always believed that Sanjay used to blackmail Indira Gandhi and due to this she used to turn a blind eye when Sanjay Gandhi started to run the country as though it were his personal fiefdom. Was he black mailing her with the secret of who his real father was? When the news of Sanjay's death reached Indira Gandhi, the first thing she wanted to know was about the bunch of keys which Sanjay had with him. 



*Nehru* was no less a player in producing {censored}s. At least one case is very graphically described by M.O. Mathai in his "Reminiscences of the Nehru Age" ,page 206. Mathai writes: "In the autumn of 1948 (India became free in 1947 and a great deal of work needed to be done) a young woman from Benares arrived in New Delhi as a *sanyasini* named *Shraddha Mata* (an assumed and not a real name). She was a Sanskrit scholar well versed in the ancient Indian scriptures and mythology. People, including MPs, thronged to her to hear her discourses. One day S.D. Upadhyaya, Nehru's old employee, brought a letter in Hindi from Shraddha Mata. Nehru gave her an interview in the PM's house. As she departed, I noticed (Mathai is speaking here) that she was young, shapely and beautiful. Meetings with her became rather frequent, mostly after Nehru finished his work at night. During one of Nehru's visits to Lucknow, Shraddha Mata turned up there, and Upadhyaya brought a letter from her as usual. Nehru sent her the reply; and she visited Nehru at midnight... "Suddenly Shraddha Mata disappeared. In November 1949 a convent in Bangalore sent a decent looking person to Delhi with a bundle of letters. He said that a young woman from northern India arrived at the convent a few months ago and gave birth to a *baby boy*. She refused to divulge her name or give any particulars about herself. She left the convent as soon as she was well enough to move out but left the child behind. She however forgot to take with her a small cloth bundle in which, among other things, several letters in Hindi were found. The Mother Superior, who was a foreigner, had the letters examined and was told they were
from the Prime Minister. The person who brought the letters surrendered them..."I (Mathai) made discreet inquiries repeatedly about the boy but failed to get a clue about his whereabouts. Convents in such matters are extremely tightlipped and secretive. Had I succeeded in locating the boy, I would have adopted him. He must have grown up as a Catholic Christian blissfully ignorant of who his father was." 



Coming back to Rajiv Gandhi, we all know now that he changed his so called Parsi religion to become a Catholic to marry *Sania Maino* of Turin, Italy. *Rajiv became Roberto*. His daughter's name is *Bianca* and son's name is *Raul*. Quite cleverly the same names are presented to the people of India as Priyanka and Rahul. What is amazing is the extent of our people's ignorance in such matters. 

The press conference that Rajiv Gandhi gave in London after taking over as prime minister of India was very informative. In this press conference, Rajiv boasted that he was NOT a Hindu but a Parsi. Mind you, speaking of the Parsi religion, he had no Parsi ancestor at all. His grandmother (father's mother) had turned Muslim after having abandoned the Parsi religion to marry Nawab Khan. It is the western press that waged a blitz of misinformation on behalf of Rajiv. From the New York Times to the Los Angeles Times and the Washington Post, the big guns raised Rajiv to heaven. The children's encyclopedias recorded that Rajiv was a qualified *Mechanical Engineer* from the revered University of Cambridge. No doubt US kids are among the most misinformed in the world today! The reality is that in all three years of his tenure at that University Rajiv had not passed a single examination. He had therefore to leave Cambridge without a certificate. Sonia too had the same benevolent treatment. She was stated to be a student in Cambridge. Such a description is calculated to mislead Indians. She was a student in Cambridge all right but not of the
University of Cambridge but of one of those fly by night language schools where foreign students come to learn English. Sonia was working as an 'au pair' girl in Cambridge and trying to learn English at the same time. And surprise of surprises, Rajiv was even cremated as per Vedic rites in full view of India's public. This is the Nehru dynasty that India worships and now an Italian leads a prestigious national party because of just one qualification - being married into the Nehru family. Maneka Gandhi itself is being accepted by the non-Congress parties not because she is a former model or an animal lover, but for her links to the Nehru family. Saying that an Italian should not lead India will amount to narrow mindness, but if Sania Maino (Sonia) had served India like say Mother Teresa or Annie Besant, i.e. in anyway on her own rights, then all Indians should be proud of her just as how proud we are of Mother Teresa. 



*GOD BLESS INDIA*........ and MAY GOD SAVE IT TOO!!!!


----------

